# Can you dump ROMs and back them up on your PC with Retron 5?



## NANASHI89 (Sep 18, 2017)

I found Neo Heiankyo Alien on ebay, and I wanna know if it's possible to dump it and back it up on an SD card?

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## godreborn (Sep 18, 2017)

not that I know of.  I have a retron 5 myself.  I think the micro sd card slot is just for updating the system.  someone else may know for certain though.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm fairly certain you can also back up/load saves on the sd card, too. I honestly don't know about roms, though


----------



## godreborn (Sep 18, 2017)

don't know about saves.  I've only used the micro sd to update the system.  I did this a while back which fixed the framerate issues with dkc 3.  what's weird about updating is that u have to tell the system that you're updating to get a bin file that you then place on the official site to get the update itself.  it doesn't make a whole lot of sense really unless it's an ap thing with the system.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Sep 18, 2017)

Retron 5 no, but Super UFO 8 can dump ROMS.


----------



## tech3475 (Sep 18, 2017)

From what Ive heard, not with the official firmware, if at all.



godreborn said:


> don't know about saves.  I've only used the micro sd to update the system.  I did this a while back which fixed the framerate issues with dkc 3.  what's weird about updating is that u have to tell the system that you're updating to get a bin file that you then place on the official site to get the update itself.  it doesn't make a whole lot of sense really unless it's an ap thing with the system.



I find that funny considering that the system is really just a bunch of emulators and accusations of gpl violations.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 18, 2017)

the fact that it works is all I care about.  though, I like the retron 3 better.  afaik, it doesn't dump the game to internal memory like the retron 5 does, and u can have all three slots fitted with games while the retron 5 won't work unless only one slot is fitted with a game.  I bought about 25 games back when I had money on top of my collection I had when I was a kid.  Dragon View at $25 may be the most expensive snes game I've bought recently.  I even bought those 6 slot binders for my snes games.  I have like 5 or 6 of them on top of my most played games out next to the retron 5.  those binders aren't cheap either.  lol


----------

